# Best Way to Avoid Salespeople



## tigergdav97 (Aug 8, 2019)

Just checked into a Wyndham for the weekend and they’ve already started about “coming to breakfast.”  I’m sure they will call or come knocking before it’s over. How do we avoid these people?  If we say “no” do they have to honor this?  I’ve found most don’t take “no” for an answer.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 8, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> Just checked into a Wyndham for the weekend and they’ve already started about “coming to breakfast.”  I’m sure they will call or come knocking before it’s over. How do we avoid these people?  If we say “no” do they have to honor this?  I’ve found most don’t take “no” for an answer.


Don’t stop saying NO. They can’t force you to attend and if you say it with meaning and show you have no intention whatsoever of attending, they give up after 2 or 3 tries. At least, that has been my experience for the past couple years.


----------



## tigergdav97 (Aug 8, 2019)

At a trip we took earlier this summer they came into our room and would not leave until we came to the office with them. Literally would not leave.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2019)

"No Thank You' works pretty well- unless you've gotten some bargain deal contingent on attending a presentation. But you can always tell them you have another appointment for a tour at another TS, a funeral, Prayer time at the mosque, Your spouse or kids are under quarantine for the Plague or Ebola.

One of my favorites is wearing my TUG, "I paid more for this T-Shirt than for my timeshare" shirt.

Be creative.

Jim


----------



## klpca (Aug 8, 2019)

Just tell them that the person you are traveling with is not your spouse


----------



## dstacy969 (Aug 8, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> At a trip we took earlier this summer they came into our room and would not leave until we came to the office with them. Literally would not leave.



How did they get into your room? Just curious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigergdav97 (Aug 8, 2019)

They offered a “gift” and my mom let them in. It was all over from there.


----------



## dstacy969 (Aug 8, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> They offered a “gift” and my mom let them in. It was all over from there.



Oh boy. Yep, never let them in. I’m sure your Mom won’t do that again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 8, 2019)

NO.  always say NO.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> At a trip we took earlier this summer they came into our room and would not leave until we came to the office with them. Literally would not leave.


Cool. Then YOU leave.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 8, 2019)

Unplug the phone... don't answer the door.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 8, 2019)

klpca said:


> Just tell them that the person you are traveling with is not your spouse



It doesn't matter.  They still push you to come.  Happened to me on multiple occassions.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 8, 2019)

Unplug your phone, and then maybe put up a sign in case they come knocking?


----------



## klpca (Aug 8, 2019)

Richelle said:


> It doesn't matter.  They still push you to come.  Happened to me on multiple occassions.


I didn't think that they could sell anything to half of a married couple.

I've told this story before; my husband and two of his friends, one male and one female, went to Las Vegas for a basketball tournament. I had booked a week at one of the Wyndhams near the Thomas & Mack Arena and of course as soon as he checked in they tried to get him to go to a update. At this point it was just he and the woman so he grinned at the guy and said sorry this isn't my wife. Just then the other guy walked up so the salesman said "well how about if the two of them come to the update?" My husband looked at the two of them and then back at the salesman, and said they're not married either. <<big grin>> The salesman was honestly speechless. My husband knew exactly what was up, and he knew what he was doing. And he still laughs about this.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2019)

Not everyone can pull this off, but being senior people (and it shows) I just tell them that at this point in my timeshare life I'm in the liquidation phase, not the acquisition phase. How many of mine do you want? They walk away.

Jim


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 8, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> At a trip we took earlier this summer they came into our room and would not leave until we came to the office with them. Literally would not leave.



Call the Police.


----------



## ski_sierra (Aug 8, 2019)

Just curious if this problem is more common at Wyndham than other timeshares?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2019)

ski_sierra said:


> Just curious if this problem is more common at Wyndham than other timeshares?


Same as DRI and Wastegate. They all play games to generate bodies for their presentations. Predatory vultures. Different tactics- parking passes- breakfast- discounted tickets, gift cards, 'free' points. Whatever it takes to generate warm bodies for the sales staff.

Jim


----------



## ski_sierra (Aug 8, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Same as DRI and Wastegate. They all play games to generate bodies for their presentations. Predatory vultures. Different tactics- parking passes- breakfast- discounted tickets, gift cards, 'free' points. Whatever it takes to generate warm bodies for the sales staff.
> 
> Jim



My TS experience is only as a renter so far but I didn't feel the sales pressure at Sheraton Mountain Vista, Marriott Mountainside and Marriott Timber Lodge, HGVC Grand Pacific. I will have my first WM stay next April and I'm bracing myself for the pressure.

Can you just agree to the presentation and not show up and lose the small deposit? I'm sure they have thought about how to tackle that.. situation as well.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2019)

ski_sierra said:


> Can you just agree to the presentation and not show up and lose the small deposit? I'm sure they have thought about how to tackle that.. situation as well.


Dunno. I've never signed up for one that required a deposit. Back in the day, I'd arm myself with printouts of eBay resale ads for THEIR resort, and if the BS got too thick, I'd just pull them out and say, "Match it." That never failed to shut 'em down. Generally, though you can just say, "No thanks" and pass on the presentation, pick up your parking pass, head out to gifting, and be done.

Jim


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 9, 2019)

At one resort I visited they were so persistent that I agreed to attend just to get out of there. When the woman asked for a deposit, I laughed out loud and said "You're kidding, right?" She was not... I politely declined, asked for my stuff and walked away still laughing.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 9, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Unplug your phone, and then maybe put up a sign in case they come knocking?
> 
> View attachment 13340



Where did you purchased that sign. I loved it.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 9, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Same as DRI and Wastegate. They all play games to generate bodies for their presentations. Predatory vultures. Different tactics- parking passes- breakfast- discounted tickets, gift cards, 'free' points. Whatever it takes to generate warm bodies for the sales staff.
> 
> Jim



I keep telling people it’s not exclusive to Wyndham. Good to here the same from someone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Aug 9, 2019)

ski_sierra said:


> My TS experience is only as a renter so far but I didn't feel the sales pressure at Sheraton Mountain Vista, Marriott Mountainside and Marriott Timber Lodge, HGVC Grand Pacific. I will have my first WM stay next April and I'm bracing myself for the pressure.
> 
> Can you just agree to the presentation and not show up and lose the small deposit? I'm sure they have thought about how to tackle that.. situation as well.



I’ve heard some get out of leaving a deposit because they refused to leave one. You could bail. If you do not intend to buy, what’s the point of showing up? You’d only be agreeing to go, because the parking pass people are relentless. Just make sure you unplug the phone and don’t answer the door. They will come looking for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Aug 9, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Where did you purchased that sign. I loved it.



I found the picture on the internet. There are sites like Zazzle that will allow you to customize stuff. Wouldn’t be hard to get a sign that you can take with you on all your trips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Aug 9, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Where did you purchased that sign. I loved it.



There is one on Etsy that leaves out the “Have a nice day” lol. I think the “Have a nice day” adds to the funny factor. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/270844...MI0ez9hOz14wIVzGSGCh0kaAhKEAkYASABEgING_D_BwE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 9, 2019)

Richelle said:


> There is one on Etsy that leaves out the “Have a nice day” lol. I think the “Have a nice day” adds to the funny factor.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/270844...MI0ez9hOz14wIVzGSGCh0kaAhKEAkYASABEgING_D_BwE
> 
> ...


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 9, 2019)

As others have said a couple of very firm "No"s will work (and if it does not, just walk away from the desk). Unless you are there on some sort of trial package, you have no obligation to attend any sales presentation/survey/breakfast. You owe them no explanation as to why you won't attend. There is no reason for you to pay a deposit to attend one, nor lose money by paying the deposit and not showing up. There is no reason to let them in to your room for a survey, or to "make sure the room is OK".

I've had 25+ stays and never attended one, nor do I intend to.


----------



## louisianab (Aug 9, 2019)

Be firm. Unplug the phone. Give them no hope. and walk away. Being pretty much rude at Wyndhams will usually get them to leave. I've become more brisk over the years and they give up. Wyndham Glacier Canyon last week were talking about how pleasant I was before I was out of the room (I'm being sarcastic - pleasant wasn't the word they used)


----------



## Richelle (Aug 9, 2019)

scootr5 said:


> As others have said a couple of very firm "No"s will work (and if it does not, just walk away from the desk). Unless you are there on some sort of trial package, you have no obligation to attend any sales presentation/survey/breakfast. You owe them no explanation as to why you won't attend. There is no reason for you to pay a deposit to attend one, nor lose money by paying the deposit and not showing up. There is no reason to let them in to your room for a survey, or to "make sure the room is OK".
> 
> I've had 25+ stays and never attended one, nor do I intend to.



A lot of times they will withhold the parking passes until you agree to go or they give up. Luckily, some places don’t need them so you can walk away. Other ones you do. Reunion and Sea watch come to mind. It’s not always as simple as saying no and walking away. Sometimes you have to get darn right rude before they give up and that irks me the most. I hate having to be rude to someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 9, 2019)

Richelle said:


> A lot of times they will withhold the parking passes until you agree to go or they give up. Luckily, some places don’t need them so you can walk away. Other ones you do. Reunion and Sea watch come to mind. It’s not always as simple as saying no and walking away. Sometimes you have to get darn right rude before they give up and that irks me the most. I hate having to be rude to someone.



I do to, and I'm polite the first couple of times. One of the first times at Glacier Canyon after three nos I turned around and walked back to the check in desk in the lobby to tell them quite loudly that I was having trouble getting my parking pass. That ended the situation quickly.



louisianab said:


> Be firm. Unplug the phone. Give them no hope. and walk away. Being pretty much rude at Wyndhams will usually get them to leave. I've become more brisk over the years and they give up. Wyndham Glacier Canyon last week were talking about how pleasant I was before I was out of the room (I'm being sarcastic - pleasant wasn't the word they used)



The lead guy at Glacier Canyon knows me when I walk in at this point, and tells whoever is up that I won't do the presentation and to just give me my stuff.


----------



## dcdowden (Aug 9, 2019)

We also own at Westin Kierland Villas and we still do updates there because the salespeople don't lie to us like the Wyndham sales people have done repeatedly. We have not done a Wyndham update in a very long time because of the incessant lies. Usually my wife goes to pick up the parking pass and tells the person that I will divorce her if she agrees to do an update. That, plus repeatedly saying no seems to work.


----------



## jwalk03 (Aug 9, 2019)

I had the strangest experience ever the last time I stayed at Glacier Canyon.  They didn’t even ask me to attend at all!  Never brought it up.  It was very strange!  Lol


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 9, 2019)

The following worked at a recent times share (Shell) stay. At the parking pass desk  “ I am great thank you. Hope you’re doing well too. I just want my parking pass and will not be attending a presentation.”   When they called at 9 AM the next morning “ I was sleeping. My room is terrific. I don’t want to attend a presentation. Goodbye.”  Didn’t hear anything more.


----------



## dstacy969 (Aug 9, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Same as DRI and Wastegate. They all play games to generate bodies for their presentations. Predatory vultures. Different tactics- parking passes- breakfast- discounted tickets, gift cards, 'free' points. Whatever it takes to generate warm bodies for the sales staff.
> 
> Jim



I think the only exception is Disney Vacation Club 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kozman (Aug 14, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> At a trip we took earlier this summer they came into our room and would not leave until we came to the office with them. Literally would not leave.



Lesson learned. Do not let them in!


----------



## lisa1001 (Aug 15, 2019)

I have found that ignoring them at a presentation frustrates them beyond belief and they can't wait to get you out of there with gift in hand.

I always attend the presentation if the weather is bad and I have a little time to kill as I figure I might as well earn a dinner.  I politely listen shake my head in agreement but stay silent  - no small talk , not anything.  I exchange a few glances with my very annoyed husband who is angry at me for dragging him there as he shakes his head no.

I found that lack of communication works best


----------



## swditz (Aug 15, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Same as DRI and Wastegate. They all play games to generate bodies for their presentations. Predatory vultures. Different tactics- parking passes- breakfast- discounted tickets, gift cards, 'free' points. Whatever it takes to generate warm bodies for the sales staff.
> 
> Jim


We stay at Westgate every year and that has not been a problem. At check in there is an option of not getting sales calls. I always check no and have never received a call or knock on the door. They do give us a "welcome package" and try to get us to sign up but I always decline. Not to say they are not unscrupulous in the presentation however!!!


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm thinking of a certain scene in Blazing Saddles that might be effective in this situation....


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 15, 2019)

MVC, Hyatt, HGVC, and Vistana are the only companies we will do presentations with. We go for discounted promo stays to extend our vacations and nice gifts. Not high pressure. Thanks to TUG we avoid the rest - especially Mexico, Wastegate, Diamond.

Perhaps the strangest parking pass ploy was at Grandview where we had an RCI getaway. The rep said, "Here is your pass, what time do you want to have breakfast?" It took us off guard when he said, "You don't want free breakfast with your room?" because it came across like a free hotel breakfast included in our stay. We finally discerned that it was for a presentation. Politely said "No" and they didn't bother us after that...Wow, to think we could have been roped into a presentation for $3 scrambled eggs.


----------



## Armada (Aug 17, 2019)

After telling the sales critters no a couple of times, I ask them how loudly I should say no. I start softly and by the the time I up the volume a two or three times, they give up. I had voice training in my youth and can be >very< loud.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 18, 2019)

Armada said:


> After telling the sales critters no a couple of times, I ask them how loudly I should say no. I start softly and by the the time I up the volume a two or three times, they give up. I had voice training in my youth and can be >very< loud.



You could also learn how to say "No" in a couple of languages.  When you say "No" in Russian or French, and they look at you weird say, "Well, you didn't understand me when I said No in English, so I assumed you do not understand English very well.  I thought I might have better luck with German.  Should I try French?  Maybe Cantonese? Pig Latin?"  It might get them a bit annoyed, but when they ignore your several no's, it's called for.


----------



## mpizza (Aug 19, 2019)

I usually say that I am in the middle of a real estate transaction and my investment funds are tied-up.  They seem to like that answer.  

I leave out the fact that I am a Realtor so I am always involved in a real estate transaction.

Maria


----------



## ascully0 (Aug 19, 2019)

We frequent Bonnet Creek, Shawnee, Smokey Mountains, and Atlantic City.
By far the worst push we have gotten is from the Smokey Mountains, and they take deposits.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 20, 2019)

ascully0 said:


> We frequent Bonnet Creek, Shawnee, Smokey Mountains, and Atlantic City.
> By far the worst push we have gotten is from the Smokey Mountains, and they take deposits.


They take deposits only if you give it to them. I refused to give a deposit on many occasions. This never stopped them from still pushing the sales pitch


----------



## davidvel (Aug 20, 2019)

Not being rude?? I can't imagine how anyone starting their vacation with the resort staff refusing to give them their required parking pass would want to be polite to such a person. Thankfully (for those staff) I've never stayed at such a resort. 

What if the valet said we can't park your car until you agree to attend a presentation? Polite?

What if the desk agent withheld your keys or refused to check you in until you agreed to attend a presentation? Not rude? Wouldn't you come out of your skin and go nuts?

What if a pool attendant kept you from going in until you agreed to a presentation? smiles?


----------



## MaryBella7 (Aug 20, 2019)

I think I finally made it on the illustrious Do Not Sell list somehow. Checked into Williamsburg, which has been one of the more pushy places, and they didn't even offer me an update. I am ecstatic!


----------



## dgalati (Aug 20, 2019)

Checked into Wyndham Grand Chicago last Friday. Not real pushy but it took 3 times saying no. I told them I didnt want to waste any ones time and I attended 6 of them this year and it always turns into a hard sell.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 20, 2019)

MaryBella7 said:


> I think I finally made it on the illustrious Do Not Sell list somehow. Checked into Williamsburg, which has been one of the more pushy places, and they didn't even offer me an update. I am ecstatic!



I think that I am in the same spot with Marriott.  They now very rarely invite me to any update.  I never have had much of a problem saying "no" and getting pestered.  Perhaps some people just look like they are "ripe fruit ready for the picking" for the sales people.  They look at me and think that I'm a prune that is a bit over-ripe.  Ha ha.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 20, 2019)

I just had the worst sales presentation ever at my ownership at Sunrise Ridge in Pigeon Forge. Diamond bought in to the resort by taking over the foreclosed units and promptly voted 2 of their employees on the board. I had a fixed week that transforms into Amber points if you do not book at the 6 month period. With Amber points you can book on a available basis at several resorts. So I was there with my Amber reservation. MDW answered the phone and it was the sales weasels. All the while I was shaking my head NO she was told that there was a new procedure in making our reservations and that we would be getting a new membership number. She agreed to a 90 minute update for $75. Bottom line the update was almost 3 hours and we had to suffer 6 different obnoxious people before leaving with a Mastercard that expired at the end of the month!!!! Never ever go to a Diamond update...nothing but lies. Not once did they discuss the proposed reason for us to attend.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2019)

There was someplace we stayed a few years back.  Dh signed up for a presentation, for the day after we left.


----------



## OutSkiing (Aug 21, 2019)

Kozman said:


> Never ever go to a Diamond update...nothing but lies. Not once did they discuss the proposed reason for us to attend.


Last year we actually signed up for a Diamond update at Polo Towers in Vegas because I actually wanted to see the rooms there and my wife alway wants to get vouchers to do more stuff. We don't own any Diamond. I know its old but I read somewhere that the rooms were actually large and some nicely fixed up.  Wanted to compare to our Jockey Club ownership (Saphire Resorts) which has a fabulous view of the Bellagio fountain and Eiffel Tower across the street.  Well, Diamond would not show us a room! Sales lady claimed we'd be disappointed compared to Wyndhams we are used to. I think she wanted to save herself some time since she knew she was not making a sale. We got out fairly fast along with gift vouchers that got us deep discount on combined Ka, Blueman Group and the Lynx high roller with alcohol.

Bob


----------



## dago (Oct 12, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> I'm thinking of a certain scene in Blazing Saddles that might be effective in this situation....


LOL


----------



## 55plus (Oct 12, 2019)

Or to quote Nancy Reagan, Just say, NO!


----------



## Kozman (Oct 12, 2019)

Richelle said:


> There is one on Etsy that leaves out the “Have a nice day” lol. I think the “Have a nice day” adds to the funny factor.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/270844...MI0ez9hOz14wIVzGSGCh0kaAhKEAkYASABEgING_D_BwE
> 
> ...



I'd serioiusly be worried that someone would steal it!


----------



## Richelle (Oct 12, 2019)

Kozman said:


> I'd serioiusly be worried that someone would steal it!



I guess one can print a few of these on their printer. Would be cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 12, 2019)

One of our first trades was to massanutten.   The call promised it was just a breakfast.  They sat us with a single gentleman. I caught on he was in sales but my husband was oblivious.  He agreed to go for a ride to see the resort and my husband kept asking polite questions. When it was apparent we weren’t buying, the guy made a three point turn on a road with a sheer drop off without slowing down.  
We quickly learned to not do these salepitches again.


----------



## wynBob (Oct 17, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> Just checked into a Wyndham for the weekend and they’ve already started about “coming to breakfast.”  I’m sure they will call or come knocking before it’s over. How do we avoid these people?  If we say “no” do they have to honor this?  I’ve found most don’t take “no” for an answer.



They will typically try to book you into a tour three ways. When you check-in, by a phone call to your condo, and finally with a sales rep coming to your condo. The last one is what’s known as a unit tour. Instead of you being brought to the sales center and places in front of the rep, in unit tours their visit to your unit counts against them as a tour, whether you agree or not. Obviously they’re going to be persistent as they may have to wait a few hours before getting another tour. 

The best way to avoid any tour is to tell them you’re going through a bankruptcy. Their consumer finance department does not allow the sales teams to sell to a customer who has declared bankruptcy. They will even cancel the sale if the sales center does write a deal. I’ve seen it happen plenty of times.


----------



## drepublic (Oct 22, 2019)

wynBob said:


> and finally with a sales rep coming to your condo. The last one is what’s known as a unit tour. Instead of you being brought to the sales center and places in front of the rep, in unit tours their visit to your unit counts against them as a tour, whether you agree or not. Obviously they’re going to be persistent as they may have to wait a few hours before getting another tour.



Last time I was at Clearwater at check in they tried to offer me an "in room owners update" which I firmly declined.  Are you telling me on my next trip down someone may actually come to door unannounced and try to waste my time?  If that is the case I'll make sure that person has an exceptionally bad day...


----------



## wynBob (Oct 22, 2019)

drepublic said:


> Last time I was at Clearwater at check in they tried to offer me an "in room owners update" which I firmly declined.  Are you telling me on my next trip down someone may actually come to door unannounced and try to waste my time?  If that is the case I'll make sure that person has an exceptionally bad day...



It depends on the resort, but yes many do have unit tours where they knock in the door unannounced. Their goal is to hook you to come to the sales floor and they typically do that with some type of alleged urgency regarding your account.


----------



## davidvel (Oct 23, 2019)

wynBob said:


> It depends on the resort, but yes many do have unit tours where they knock in the door unannounced. Their goal is to hook you to come to the sales floor and they typically do that with some type of alleged urgency regarding your account.


This would end very badly, especially if my teens were in the room. And I mean very badly.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 23, 2019)

drepublic said:


> Last time I was at Clearwater at check in they tried to offer me an "in room owners update" which I firmly declined.  Are you telling me on my next trip down someone may actually come to door unannounced and try to waste my time?  If that is the case I'll make sure that person has an exceptionally bad day...



We let them into our room at Avenue Plaza in New Orleans -- front desk was a madhouse and they said they had maps and coupons for us. We thought they were trying to free up the desk. Took us a while to figure out we were in the middle of a stealth timeshare presentation, but when we did I held the door open, ordered her out of the room, and hollered down the hall at her until she was able to escape into the elevator.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2019)

a TUG uniform!

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?posts/2348315/


----------



## Richelle (Oct 23, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> a TUG uniform!
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?posts/2348315/



It mention a poll but I don’t see one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2019)

erm..poll is at the top?


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 23, 2019)

Last time I went to a worldmark they didn't even ask.  I was geared up. So I guess I'm on the list. Good. The parking pass man was great.  Went to westgate, told the parking pass guy, been there, done that, never again, ever.  Gave him the "mom" look.  Whenever we go to check in I have to tell my husband to either go out to the car or don't talk to strangers.  I found that the "mom" look isn't as effective if he is nice and smiling.  He is a sweetheart.


----------



## spackler (Oct 24, 2019)

klpca said:


> Just tell them that the person you are traveling with is not your spouse



This works most, but not all the time.  They were apparently desperate to fill spots the last time we were at Bonnet, so I went by myself to one as it was raining anyway that day.  The one-on-one part of the presentation lasted 5 minutes as they saw I was an owner for about 4 years but only owned resale points.



lisa1001 said:


> I have found that ignoring them at a presentation frustrates them beyond belief and they can't wait to get you out of there with gift in hand.
> 
> I always attend the presentation if the weather is bad and I have a little time to kill as I figure I might as well earn a dinner.  I politely listen shake my head in agreement but stay silent  - no small talk , not anything.  I exchange a few glances with my very annoyed husband who is angry at me for dragging him there as he shakes his head no.
> 
> I found that lack of communication works best



This is excellent advice, I've basically done the same thing myself.  Silence & boredom are kryptonite to a timeshare salesman.  

If they ask if I have any questions about my ownership, I'll ask if there are any decent Thai restaurants in the area.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 24, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> Last time I went to a worldmark they didn't even ask.  I was geared up. So I guess I'm on the list. Good. The parking pass man was great.  Went to westgate, told the parking pass guy, been there, done that, never again, ever.  Gave him the "mom" look.  Whenever we go to check in I have to tell my husband to either go out to the car or don't talk to strangers.  I found that the "mom" look isn't as effective if he is nice and smiling.  He is a sweetheart.



I need to remember this! Got snookered into the “update” at Peacock Suites in August because DH joined in the previously noncommittal conversation I was having with the “concierge” while waiting for our room to be ready. (Nope, didn’t convert our Shell to Wyndham, just annoyed the salesperson when I told her what I’d read here on TUG and that we weren’t interested in converting. She said she reads TUG too and then asked why we were there!)


----------



## Richelle (Oct 25, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> erm..poll is at the top?
> 
> View attachment 14746



Erm...nope.  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 25, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Erm...nope.



Uh - Richelle?  The poll is visible to me, now at least.

It's not in *this* thread, it's in the thread @TUGBrian posted a link to:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...t-available-for-purchase.296703/#post-2348315

Edit:  OTOH, although I can *see* it, it won't let me vote.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 25, 2019)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Uh - Richelle?  The poll is visible to me, now at least.
> 
> It's not in *this* thread, it's in the thread @TUGBrian posted a link to:
> 
> ...



Uh - WyndhamBarter, see my previously supplied screenshot. That’s what I see when I click the link. Seems Tapatalk doesn’t show polls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 25, 2019)

well thats odd...not sure why tapatalk wouldnt show a poll...thats somewhat frustrating!  maybe i need to update the tapatalk software on the forum.

till then you can try to access it using a regular browser on your phone to view the poll and vote!


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 26, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> access it using a regular browser on your phone to view the poll and vote!



Tnx, @TUGBrian - I have voted!  (Chrome on MacOS)

For some reason I had to log in separately to the poll page to vote - that is why it was
only showing me a "read-only" copy previously.  Duh.

@Richelle :  if you still can't vote, I'll sell you my vote for $1     (kidding)


----------



## JudiZ (Oct 28, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We let them into our room at Avenue Plaza in New Orleans -- front desk was a madhouse and they said they had maps and coupons for us. We thought they were trying to free up the desk. Took us a while to figure out we were in the middle of a stealth timeshare presentation, but when we did I held the door open, ordered her out of the room, and hollered down the hall at her until she was able to escape into the elevator.


Same thing happened to us years ago at La Belle Maison!  We were checking in and asked about restaurants. The front desk staff recommended a nearby restaurant, made a bit of a show about thinking they had a coupon for it and then said they would send someone up with the coupon. A couple of hours later, a man shows up with "coupons" (no coupon for recommended restaurant). He asked what we owned (not Wyndham at the time) and then went into a PIC song and dance. We escaped after we got to the sales area and realized this was not information but a sales presentation. We were younger and more foolish. Since then, we don't let anyone but requested maintenance people in our room. I personally think that this is a violation of privacy.


----------



## dgalati (Oct 29, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> erm..poll is at the top?
> 
> View attachment 14746


Can I suggest Rent from a VIP for less?


----------



## dago (May 2, 2020)

Richelle said:


> A lot of times they will withhold the parking passes until you agree to go or they give up. Luckily, some places don’t need them so you can walk away. Other ones you do. Reunion and Sea watch come to mind. It’s not always as simple as saying no and walking away. Sometimes you have to get darn right rude before they give up and that irks me the most. I hate having to be rude to someone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no problem being rude. As far as I'm concerned, they are being rude to me, so... tit for tat


----------



## geist1223 (May 2, 2020)

So one time at WM Seaside the Parking Pass folks were being more aggressive than normal. So after saying NO, NO, NO and still NO. I went over to the Check-in Desk and spoke to the Manager on Duty (many of the resort staff professionals dislike the sales staff) and told him that if we were bothered by telephone, etc that on the post stay survey the resort would get all zeros. He said he would take care of it and disappeared into the Back Office. I do not know what he did but we were not bothered the entire week.


----------

